# Best looking aftermarket rear bumper...



## HalfBaked (Feb 16, 2003)

I got a Coupe and my rear bumper isn't in the best condition.

I was wondering what rear bumpers look the best and where I could find a decent looking one. I'm not all about the fancy looking stuff and every body kit I've looked at, I've hated their bumpers. I'd like to find a rear diffuser too if I could.

Any recommendations?

Or should I just try to find a new stock one?


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

The GP sports rear bumper looks alright, drops down real far...but the rest of the kits i've seen are like only sideskirts for the rear and dont look too good...
so do you have that yellow primer coming through? or is it all cracked up?


----------



## HalfBaked (Feb 16, 2003)

The primer and the bumper is warped.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

oohh..as if that primer wasnt bad enough.
hey its 4:19 gotta minute?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Isnt that nice. Half baked and 420 having a convo.


----------



## HalfBaked (Feb 16, 2003)

I was just looking for advice, no need to hate.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

No no not hating. Dont get me wrong. Its just funny that someone is half-baked and the other is 420. Thats all. No hating though.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

umm..in case you guys haven't noticed, drugs are retarded. don't call this hate cause i'm not hating. i'm just saying you guys are labeling yourselves as potheads or crackheads by saying that drugs are a part of your life..that's considered to be a negative in this society and that's gonna make earning respect from others much harder than it has to be..


----------



## zey (Jun 29, 2003)

*I* don't think anyone really cares. I know I don't..


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

"drift" it onto a kerb, or bak into something, then drive around and tell ppl a cool drift story, you'll get bulk street cred .


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

No drugs arent retarded VSP3C, drugs play an important part in our society today just look at all of the damn commercials for them
dont worry little buddy, I have plenty of respect from all sorts of people, and do you know how much money people in our country makes off of drugs every year? illegal and not illegal.
hundreds of billions, I work for about 50% of the pharmacies in the U.S. 
and just to let you know pot is less damaging than alcohol and it has actual medicinal purposes. as for other drugs i.e. crack "only in america would sombody think cocaine wasn't good enough and name it after a part of thier body." -Dennis leary


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm not gonna turn this into "drugs are bad vs drugs are good" that belongs in the off-topic section..no more drug talk


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

its ok your too young anyways and I'll leave the drug talk to your 'rents. its funny how I started doing them when they told me not to, I guess thats what being a teen is all about. yeah rebellion


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

no more drug talk..if u want, pm me


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

DRUGS!!!! ha ha this thread is done just get a new bumper from the junkyard save some $$ get it painted and put it on


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

i think that pot is less damaging than alcohol. I'd rather have my dad stoned and mellow rather than drunk and angry at the world...

A study has been done in the UK saying that some of the safest drivers are potheads. The reason? Because they know they're stoned, so they follow every road rule they can think of so they won't get busted.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

yep, otherwise I drive like a bat out of hell!


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Gripen said:


> *Drunk and angry at the world... *


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Gripen said:


> *Because they know they're stoned, so they follow every road rule they can think of so they won't get busted. *


lol


----------

